# Galli Mods Hobby Shop Moving



## Tiggz (Jul 12, 2007)

Galli Mods Hobby Shop in Mahopac NY is moving to a larger location. We will have an indoor small scale electric track. Our move date is March 08 the track will be up shortly after that. More info to come as we start construction on it all. visit our web site www.gmxracing.com that is for both stores. 845-621-0044 or 860-354-4703


----------

